# Who Framelessed Roger Rabbit



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

The best slingshot is the one you have on your person, enter the frameless "bracelet". Take it anywhere(no really anywhere) even places that slingshots are banned, like New Jersey or NYC(central park rat control). But it still maintains enough power to hunt rabbits and squirrel, as evidenced by this unplanned kill. I was walking back from the mailbox when low and behold a rabbit was taking shelter under my rv so I grabbed a 3/8 steel and used the frameless to hit him right in the back of the head. He is cooking with potatoes, garlic, and sausage right now. Yum


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great shooting, and cool story. I am shooting frameless with quarter-inch orbi BB's. Don't feel like I have enough control yet for anything larger.

Nice to see frameless as a viable hunting option.

Cheers


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> Great shooting, and cool story. I am shooting frameless with quarter-inch orbi BB's. Don't feel like I have enough control yet for anything larger.
> Nice to see frameless as a viable hunting option.
> Cheers


I had my first finger hit last week, but it was because my ammo was too light, and I had headphones in, doing full butterfly with clay ammo. Pouch caught my h3adphone cord which diverted it directly into my thumb. So no more headphones, and no more light ammo for me lol


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice one for the pot 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

bingo said:


> Nice one for the pot
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


It was quite tasty, my buddy came over and he had some, hes never had rabbit and still thinks he hasnt lol


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice one, recipe sounds good too


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great shot, and nice bunny.

Are those 2040 bands?


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

KawKan said:


> Great shot, and nice bunny.
> Are those 2040 bands?


14 inches of 1842


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Seems to be an effective set up!



NattyByNature said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot, and nice bunny.
> ...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shot


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

There's just something about shooting frameless style that's so addictive.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

View attachment 315208
View attachment 315210
View attachment 315212
. 
Just need to get Daffy Duck now????


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

NattyByNature said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot, and nice bunny.
> ...


I fine 3050 tube the best very similar draw weight but higher velocity


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

What's the ring for?


Devon minnow said:


> 53A1FD48-511D-480D-85E4-66E231FA59A6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

I where it on my little finger or wedding ring finger depending on how much tension I want on the tubes. It also allows the tubes to self adjust (so equal in length) cause I shoot over back of hand style or fist style. It is the ultimate poaching tool, quite and if you are unfortunate to get caught it can quickly be discarded (cause it costs nothing) and also people can't figure out how to use it.


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

NattyByNature said:


> The best slingshot is the one you have on your person, enter the frameless "bracelet". Take it anywhere(no really anywhere) even places that slingshots are banned, like New Jersey or NYC(central park rat control). But it still maintains enough power to hunt rabbits and squirrel, as evidenced by this unplanned kill. I was walking back from the mailbox when low and behold a rabbit was taking shelter under my rv so I grabbed a 3/8 steel and used the frameless to hit him right in the back of the head. He is cooking with potatoes, garlic, and sausage right now. Yum


Hello
What kind of tunes do you uses and speeds do you get from the tubes you use frameless? I have been using 1636 and 1842 shooting 12mm clay, 7.62 mm steel, 9.5mm steel and 10mm lead. Not sure about my speeds but I shoot full butterfly 58”. Also what elongation do you use? I been using 500%. Thanksagain


----------

